# Gateway working on in-game menu with cheat code support (Gateway Ultra 3.5.1 public beta)



## Dean_ (Nov 14, 2015)

Ingame menu.. That is surprising


----------



## mgrev (Nov 14, 2015)

And let the "cheat engine" hype begin!


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## mgrev (Nov 14, 2015)

Let the "cheat engine" hype begin!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 14, 2015)

This looks really good.


----------



## Ronhero (Nov 14, 2015)

* Teaser for the surprise feature!

Fuck you give me the surprise you promised a year ago.....


----------



## Mega-Mew (Nov 14, 2015)

RAM Search ? 
This is awesome !


----------



## zoogie (Nov 14, 2015)

LoL, their zippyshare link led me to :
"
*502 Bad Gateway*
nginx
"


----------



## Ronhero (Nov 14, 2015)

zoogie said:


> LoL, their zippyshare link led me to :
> "
> *502 Bad Gateway*
> nginx
> "



Oh the irony


----------



## loco365 (Nov 14, 2015)

Damn this is nice teaser. The memory search seems to be very intuitive. I wonder if it'll also work in Classic Mode...


----------



## Deboog (Nov 14, 2015)

Ronhero said:


> * Teaser for the surprise feature!
> 
> Fuck you give me the surprise you promised a year ago.....


And they delivered. You were the one who misinterperated Soon™.


----------



## ChrisN8 (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah like they couldn't release the menu at the same time...


----------



## cearp (Nov 14, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## Ronhero (Nov 14, 2015)

Deboog said:


> And they delivered. You were the one who misinterperated Soon™.



Did I miss it? What was it? And don't say cheats because they promised that ans a surprise


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Nov 14, 2015)

Woah. o.o


----------



## honyo29 (Nov 14, 2015)

will there be screenshot feature included? and more importantly how many months for it to be released? gatewait?

edit: before i forget... i miss those nails.


----------



## alantgw (Nov 14, 2015)

Ronhero said:


> Did I miss it? What was it? And don't say cheats because they promised that ans a surprise


Live memory search is surprising enough


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Nov 14, 2015)

* Live edit game memory RAM with an on screen hex editor!
* Live search for cheats!

^
That's pretty awesome! Hope they don't take too long


----------



## RitchieRitchie (Nov 14, 2015)

Has anyone actually tried this and do cia files work now? Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## piratesephiroth (Nov 14, 2015)

>live RAM search and editing

That's what I was expecting from NTR CFW but it only has that useless menu.


----------



## W4T4R1 (Nov 14, 2015)

RitchieRitchie said:


> Has anyone actually tried this and do cia files work now? Thanks in advance for any replies!


I tried launching Badge Arcade (downloaded previously from the eshop) and it started correctly, so looks like it has been fixed


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome that this update fixed a bunch of the problems that people were complaining about in the other thread about .cia and classic mode.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 14, 2015)

Do you still have to press Home and exit the game for it to write the save?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 14, 2015)

Still waiting for higher firmware support. :/


----------



## Ronhero (Nov 14, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Damn this is nice teaser. The memory search seems to be very intuitive. I wonder if it'll also work in Classic Mode...



I just reread this and it blew my mind... If they are working like AR it should work but it seems a little more in depth and since it has to be in the red card I assume it is rom only


----------



## Searinox (Nov 14, 2015)

dsrules said:


> * Allow bigger ExFAT cluster sizes again



AHAHAHA! They heard me! Time to format the microSD. Again. XD


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonder if this has any brick "features" for clones...


----------



## RaMon90 (Nov 14, 2015)

Searinox said:


> AHAHAHA! They heard me! Time to format the microSD. Again. XD


Does it mean more space?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 14, 2015)

The md5 hash of 7afd922bb3fcbf3d6e752640d0afcd3a does not match the release not sure whats wrong.


----------



## Varia (Nov 14, 2015)

This is pretty cool, like what you can do with SCDS2 on DS games.
Now we need real time saving!


----------



## Searinox (Nov 14, 2015)

RaMon90 said:


> Does it mean more space?


No, if anything it means LESS space because in my case for example, writing even a single byte into a cluster occupies the full 32MB. It just means less fragmentation and a little boost in speed. It's what I use to keep files unfragmented. It always worked 'til they broke it with 3.5, and apparently I was the only one using this. XD Didn't expect them to cover it.


----------



## Emenaria (Nov 14, 2015)

Great teaser! Next update will be so awesome.


----------



## ElConsolero (Nov 14, 2015)

EmuNAND update to 10.x for new 3DS (XL) would be more appreciate from my side


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 14, 2015)

Ooh, both cheat code and hex editing features. I don't cheat that much in video games anymore, but I'm sure I'll find a good use for it.


----------



## keyra (Nov 14, 2015)

a hans feature for gateway?


----------



## CreAtor135 (Nov 14, 2015)

keyra said:


> a hans feature for gateway?


No, not exactly. Gateway can already run both standalone rom hacks in the form of 3DS/CIA and HANS with a Cubic Ninja ROM. This is more like using cheat codes and giving yourself Max lives or something in Sonic Generations.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Seems nobody posted the teaser video for the ingame menu yet, it looks pretty damn functional.


----------



## ll0rT (Nov 14, 2015)

Nails are back xD


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 14, 2015)

They should really implement that cold boot feature.


----------



## Keizel (Nov 14, 2015)

The same function (enable and disable the cheats in-game with Menu) also has it the NTR as a new feature of Speedfly: here video.

Also... Can edit value and dump them is possible in NTR with NTR Menu.


----------



## wiiuser2 (Nov 14, 2015)

great stuff, Gateway still beats CFW by far for my usage....


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 14, 2015)

now we just need to wait for the next nintendo FW update for the next new feature 

but yeah looks to be a handy feature, and nice to see they were prompt fixing the bugs


----------



## CreAtor135 (Nov 14, 2015)

Keizel said:


> The same function (enable and disable the cheats in-game with Menu) also has it the NTR as a new feature of Speedfly: here video.
> 
> Also... Can edit value and dump them is possible in NTR with NTR Menu.



That in game menu isn't the same as this. That has all NTR plugins and the cheat code system its already had. This one is primarily RAM editing and finding Cheats.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice, It looks like they finally made it easy to search for cheats.


----------



## tyons (Nov 14, 2015)

_With the ingame menu, you pause the game and you will be able to:
* Live edit game memory RAM with an on screen hex editor!_

mind = blown


the possibility of having cheats like in the old DS was the reason I bought this card, even if it was faaaar away from having them. now it's gone beyond my expectations.


----------



## mancasoko (Nov 14, 2015)

I tried to find some cheats with this new option but there is no option Enable cheat menu. I know I don't have cheats for that game but should that option be on for all games?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 14, 2015)

tyons said:


> the possibility of having cheats like in the old DS was the reason I bought this card, even if it was faaaar away from having them. now it's gone beyond my expectations.


Exactly how far was far? Gateway could've ended up saying "You know what? We tried cheats but they just don't work. Sorry."


----------



## tyons (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Exactly how far was far? Gateway could've ended up saying "You know what? We tried cheats but they just don't work. Sorry."



november/december 2013. there was still only the first release of the launcher.


----------



## Keizel (Nov 14, 2015)

CreAtor135 said:


> That in game menu isn't the same as this. That has all NTR plugins and the cheat code system its already had. This one is primarily RAM editing and finding Cheats.



The NTR menu have RAM editing if you go to "Process Manager" -> 29 -> Dump 0x14 and other value that I do not remember now.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2015)

Seems like gateway is going to be useful once again.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Exactly how far was far? Gateway could've ended up saying "You know what? We tried cheats but they just don't work. Sorry."



i feel sorry for those who don't understand how developing works...i really do.


VinsCool said:


> Seems like gateway is going to be useful once again.



Hold off on that, we have plenty of bitter mother****ers around.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> now we just need to wait for the next nintendo FW update for the next new feature
> 
> but yeah looks to be a handy feature, and nice to see they were prompt fixing the bugs



2yrs in a row where they introduced something interesting, last yr around this time was support for 9.2 devices, now its ingame cheats.


----------



## Nollog (Nov 14, 2015)

They still haven't fixed the New3DS 3d close lid problem yet have they?
Of course not.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nollog said:


> They still haven't fixed the New3DS 3d close lid problem yet have they?
> Of course not.



Must be low priority on there list.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Must be low priority on there list.


I feel sorry for those who don't understand the difference between there and their... I really do.


tyons said:


> november/december 2013. there was still only the first release of the launcher.


Jeez, that long ago? That was some really hopeful wishing if you only bought Gateway because it was technically possible that it would allow cheat engine functionality. Oh well, it all worked out.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I feel sorry for those who don't understand the difference between there and their... I really do.
> 
> Jeez, that long ago? That was some really hopeful wishing if you only bought Gateway because it was technically possible that it would allow cheat engine functionality. Oh well, it all worked out.



Don't english isn't my 1st language, but please review all of my other posts and point out my mistakes.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I feel sorry for those who don't understand the difference between there and their... I really do.
> 
> Jeez, that long ago? That was some really hopeful wishing if you only bought Gateway because it was technically possible that it would allow cheat engine functionality. Oh well, it all worked out.


there their, dont fret about it


----------



## Neru (Nov 14, 2015)

OMG! Red nails is back at it again!


----------



## Dotmore (Nov 14, 2015)

Safe to use this latest GW update? (still haven't updated from 10.1)


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 14, 2015)

Woah, Gateway team, you've done it again! This will keep the CFW crew quiet for a while hopefully. Have fun with ARCODE chaps!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 14, 2015)

This update is actually more interesting than the 3.5 one, I can't wait for the ingame cheat menu, as the cheat engine isn't very useful without it when there are very few cheats included. I don't really like cheating in games but will probably play around with the cheat search and make some cheats for various games just for fun.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Neru said:


> OMG! Red nails is back at it again!


now featuring red table and red n3DS too


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2015)

I like that a woman did the demonstration. Looks like woman hands.


----------



## gameshark (Nov 14, 2015)

this is gonna be my coockie


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 14, 2015)

Does this work with. Cia files?


----------



## cvskid (Nov 14, 2015)

The zippyshare link on gateways website is working again. Not sure if anyone tried this new update though.


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 14, 2015)

Cool! But as always, I wish they would make a 9.5+ solution for n3ds users.


----------



## gudenau (Nov 14, 2015)

Who wants to bet this is based off of NTR?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kikirini said:


> Cool! But as always, I wish they would make a 9.5+ solution for n3ds users.


Not haping at the moment, there is some hard security to crack. I do not think anyone has done it that will help others though.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 14, 2015)

Kikirini said:


> Cool! But as always, I wish they would make a 9.5+ solution for n3ds users.


I'm guessing you don't know how difficult it is to such a thing. 


gudenaurock said:


> Who wants to bet this is based off of NTR?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Of course it's based on NTR. Wasn't NTR RE'd?


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm guessing you don't know how difficult it is to such a thing.



Of course I know how hard it is. I can still hope for it, though.


----------



## gudenau (Nov 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'm guessing you don't know how difficult it is to such a thing.
> 
> Of course it's based on NTR. Wasn't NTR RE'd?


From what I can tell, the NTR.bin is just a bunch of machine code. It is one of the easier things to reverse, no obfuscation or anything.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 14, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I like that a woman did the demonstration. Looks like woman hands.


More fool you, they're my hands.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> More fool you, they're my hands.



You have lovely hands.


----------



## placebooooo (Nov 14, 2015)

And there goes the unknown gateway chick again.


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 14, 2015)

Nope just nope, soon the online will be perverted by this, cheat peasants will annoy you to an extent you'll abandon online (apart from lag). They simply cannot just git gud!


^ Just joking. Nice features! Seems like gateway team is really putting upan effort to demolish comparison, but until they add support for 9.2+ they would still be losing.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 14, 2015)

MionissNio said:


> Nope just nope, soon the online will be perverted by this, cheat peasants will annoy you to an extent you'll abandon online (apart from lag). They simply cannot just git gud!
> 
> 
> ^ Just joking. Nice features! Seems like gateway team is really putting upan effort to demolish comparison, but until they add support for 9.2+ they would still be losing.


And who exactly is this "competition"?


----------



## CreAtor135 (Nov 14, 2015)

So, when will we get a thread for cheat codes?


----------



## mancasoko (Nov 14, 2015)

CreAtor135 said:


> So, when will we get a thread for cheat codes?


Someone start a thread but so far nobady post any cheats. https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-cheats.402900/


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 14, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> And who exactly is this "competition"?



Thats what I wanna know, nobody has done what GW can, to pack all of the current features into one solution.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 14, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Damn this is nice teaser. The memory search seems to be very intuitive. I wonder if it'll also work in Classic Mode...


yeah if you can understand hex code gibberish


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 14, 2015)

Inb4 online smashhackers


----------



## loco365 (Nov 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah if you can understand hex code gibberish


Oh I know what to do. Perhaps once it's released, I may write out a how-to guide if I have time to figure it all out.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah if you can understand hex code gibberish


Shouldn't be too much different from Spider AR Codes. It's actually the same deal, but this will be incredibly more efficient at finding codes than the Spider method.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 14, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Oh I know what to do. Perhaps once it's released, I may write out a how-to guide if I have time to figure it all out.


glad you can i could never figure out cheat search on DSTWO either
just looks a bunch of random numbers and  like they are just changing random values to  other random values  how are you supposed to know what to change and to what and  how are you supposed to know it will do?
or is it just guesing games and trial and error cause thats what it looks like to me


----------



## SirByte (Nov 14, 2015)

I wonder if, assuming the cluster-size business is for RAM dumps, we're far away from emulator-style save-games.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> glad you can i could never figure out chear search on DSTWO either
> just looks a bunch of random numbers and t like they are just changing randon values to  other randon values  how are you supposed to know what to change and to what and  how are you supposed to know it will do?
> or is just guesing games and trial and error cause thats what it looks like to me


It's partially trial and error, but it's also part skill. In the video, the demo shows her doing searches every time a ring is gotten or lost, which narrows down what bytes she has to change. That's how the pros make cheat codes. It's not easy, but with enough practice, you can do it in minutes.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> glad you can i could never figure out cheat search on DSTWO either
> just looks a bunch of random numbers and  like they are just changing random values to  other random values  how are you supposed to know what to change and to what and  how are you supposed to know it will do?
> or is it just guesing games and trial and error cause thats what it looks like to me


Take a look on google for a quick course in hex numbers and how they work. Once you know how hex numbers work, the cheat finder is easy for your basic cheat functions.

Once you start hitting moon jump codes and more advanced codes is when you need to look more into how hex editing works. It's nice that Gateway has provided the values for which button inputs are being used.

Edit: Too late. That's what I get for using mobile.


----------



## haxan (Nov 14, 2015)

man i wish if my 3ds is 9.2
stuck on 9.4


----------



## ironmaster49 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, Gateway said that they are working on getting it to work on above 9.2 firmware for a long time and they still had not done this. Are these features Gateway exclusive or will they work on CFW or can they be ported to CFW as well?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah if you can understand hex code gibberish


It's not that hard.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 14, 2015)

wiiuser2 said:


> great stuff, Gateway still beats CFW by far for my usage....



What exactly does Gateway do that CFW and EmuNAND can't do?  Cuz I look at my N3DS with emuNAND support that came about by going the CFW route, and I see nothing that Gateway can do that my setup can't do, (mine was cheaper at that).  I can load and play any 3DS title, and online at that.  I can load and play any 3DS homebrew or emulators, as well as any DSiWare or GBA VC Titles and Injects.  It boots up on a cold boot, and thanks to my $10 R4i Gold card, I can play and load any DS title I wish as well.  Now even, this in game cheat menu isn't a big deal as NTR has allowed for that along with loading games from other regions, and snapshots.

I'm truly just struggling to understand at this point, what makes Gateway superior than using CFW and EmuNAND?  Cuz I'm not seeing it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's not that hard.


79 65 61 68 20 69 74 73 20 64 65 61 64 20 65 61 73 79 20 69 73 6E 74 20 69 74


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> 79 65 61 68 20 69 74 73 20 64 65 61 64 20 65 61 73 79 20 69 73 6E 74 20 69 74


446566696e6974656c7921


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> What exactly does Gateway do that CFW and EmuNAND can't do?  Cuz I look at my N3DS with emuNAND support that came about by going the CFW route, and I see nothing that Gateway can do that my setup can't do, (mine was cheaper at that).  I can load and play any 3DS title, and online at that.  I can load and play any 3DS homebrew or emulators, as well as any DSiWare or GBA VC Titles and Injects.  It boots up on a cold boot, and thanks to my $10 R4i Gold card, I can play and load any DS title I wish as well.  Now even, this in game cheat menu isn't a big deal as NTR has allowed for that along with loading games from other regions, and snapshots.
> 
> I'm truly just struggling to understand at this point, what makes Gateway superior than using CFW and EmuNAND?  Cuz I'm not seeing it.



Historically, Gateway had all these features first.
CFW only came into existence because people have picked apart the Gateway code base and re-implemented/stole it.

So naturally, you will say "pfft CFW can do everything Gateway can" but you need someone like Gateway to drive innovation or the CFW will go stale.

On the other hand, Gateway has done such a nice job to pack all these features into a single solution, where the CFW and co have all these features scattered around or are very little polished.

On a technical level, Gateway can only "have something CFW doesn't" when it requires the extensive use of the red card. All the rest can get copied by CFW.

You say you are on N3DS. So the most relevant question for you is when will emunand 9.6+ be supported? Do you think the RxTools/Pasta devs are capable to pull this off?

I will tell you the answer: No, they are not capable pulling this off. They can only pull this off when they can take a peek at how Gateway/someone else does it.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 14, 2015)

json said:


> Historically, Gateway had all these features first.
> CFW only came into existence because people have picked apart the Gateway code base and re-implemented/stole it.
> 
> So naturally, you will say "pfft CFW can do everything Gateway can" but you need someone like Gateway to drive innovation or the CFW will go stale.
> ...




But the question is, why should I care about emunand 9.6+ support?  I've yet to run into a game I can't play, at worst a title hast to be cryptofixed, but still completely playable on my emunand.  I'm on emunand 9.4 and see no reason to even update to emunand 9.5 all the features I could need are available from amiibo support to theme shuffling.

If what makes Gateway superior is that they were there first.  Well then congrats, I guess the Gateway is superior.  If people have trouble setting up the emunand via cfw, then too bad for them I guess, its really not a complicated process.  Perhpas Gateway is initally easier to set up, but as it stands my 3DS is extremely easy to use now for anyone, so I don't see how thats really an issue either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for Gateway and much of what they've provided for this scene.  But at this point in time, I just don't get where people are coming from when they say that Gateway "beats CFW by far for usage" when there isn't anything that CFW can't do at this point (as long as you also have DS flash card if you want the benefits of playing DS games as well, which I do) that Gateway can


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

Well this new ingame menu with cheat finding is one nice upcoming feature that I don't see CFW implementing any time soon yet.


And you should care about emunand 9.6+ support, because I predict Nintendo will release New 3DS exclusive titles which make use of a  new 9.6+ crypto. In the end this means you will not be able to play New 3DS exclusive titles with CFW


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 14, 2015)

json said:


> Well this new ingame menu with cheat finding is one nice upcoming feature that I don't see CFW implementing any time soon yet.



NTR CFW already has in game menu with cheat support.  So Gateway is actually behind on that one.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 14, 2015)

No need to install games to play just drag and drop, no need to worry about emunand taking up the space that a game could have had if you do install games to sd card, and region free updates/dlc without having to use other means/ntr. Basicly people like cfw over gateway 3ds because it's free.

I have both gateway 3ds and rxtools cfw btw but mainly use gateway 3ds.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm hoping there will be cheats for Pokemon games. That'd be awesome too if someone, Gateway or somebody, ported PKHex for live RAM editing. Like what that demonstration video showed. A boy can wish.

Speaking of which, could you run illegal CIAs on Gateway without Gateway Mode? So I can run them alongside a retail cart. Like SDF with Omega Ruby.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

NTR CFW cheat support is not that great from what I heard, and cheat finding like shown in the video is 100x better than with NTR CFW currently

And again, it is scattered in another CFW flavor, not an all-in-one thing.

Gateway is an all-in-one solution, and it's great and easy to use. That's what matters


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 14, 2015)

cvskid said:


> No need to install games to play just drag and drop, no need to worry about emunand taking up the space that a game could have had if you do install games to sd card, and region free updates/dlc without having to use other means/ntr. Basicly people like cfw over gateway 3ds because it's free.



With a 128 GB micro sd card in my 3DS and 32GB SD card in my DS flashcard, running out of space isn't something I'll be concerned about for a long time.  Instaling games is not a hassle at all.  Most games are already patched to region free, so NTR is only neccesary for region patching if you find a game that hasn't yet been released in your territory and no one has bothered to patch to region free, really not a big deal at all (I have 2 games like that of my nearly 300 titles on my 3DS).  Basically, what people find to be superior for Gateway over CFW does not justify its price in the slightest.  If CFW was struggling with anything or couldn't do something game changing that the Gateway can, then I'd get it, but I really just don't at this point.  Just seems like Gateway purchasers are trying to validate their purchase, which at a time was definitely justified, but at this point, I just can't see any reason why I'd ever want a Gateway.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 15, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm hoping there will be cheats for Pokemon games. That'd be awesome too if someone, Gateway or somebody, ported PKHex for live RAM editing. Like what that demonstration video showed. A boy can wish.
> 
> Speaking of which, could you run illegal CIAs on Gateway without Gateway Mode? So I can run them alongside a retail cart. Like SDF with Omega Ruby.



Uuhhh...go find it with the onscreen menu.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



duffmmann said:


> With a 128 GB micro sd card in my 3DS and 32GB SD card in my DS flashcard, running out of space isn't something I'll be concerned about for a long time.  Instaling games is not a hassle at all.  Most games are already patched to region free, so NTR is only neccesary for region patching if you find a game that hasn't yet been released in your territory and no one has bothered to patch to region free, really not a big deal at all (I have 2 games like that of my nearly 300 titles on my 3DS).  Basically, what people find to be superior for Gateway over CFW does not justify its price in the slightest.  If CFW was struggling with anything or couldn't do something game changing that the Gateway can, then I'd get it, but I really just don't at this point.  Just seems like Gateway purchasers are trying to validate their purchase, which at a time was definitely justified, but at this point, I just can't see any reason why I'd ever want a Gateway.




You may not be concerned about space but someone else was..

http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-128-gb-is-almost-full.401911/page-8#post-5801642


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 15, 2015)

All hail team Gateway ^^


----------



## Crass (Nov 15, 2015)

GatewayMasterrace FTW.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Nov 15, 2015)

I've had Gateway for a long time and I've been very happy with the support they're providing.
So glad they included the cheat menu, it's a pretty good feature. Though I don't particularly need it, it's good to think that it's  conveniently included without having to do much stuff.


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> And who exactly is this "competition"?


Skyhighpriced3ds and CFW.


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> And who exactly is this "competition"?


Skyhighpriced3ds and CFW.


----------



## keyra (Nov 15, 2015)

hu... why does this thread isn't in flashcards?


----------



## ketal (Nov 15, 2015)

Live HEX editor? I can split 3DS music into separate channels now!


----------



## SushiKing (Nov 15, 2015)

Coming Soon*™*


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 15, 2015)

Can't boot into Gateway menu.
Going to the go.gateway-3ds.com and it loads the gateway launcher, i get to see the gateway logo on the top screen, bottom screen stays black, then the console reboots.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2015)

That happens sometimes. Did you try again a few times?


----------



## andre104623 (Nov 16, 2015)

This is really cool its like having a USB gecko in your 3ds. Now if they could get save states working that would make me really happy


----------



## Arwinger (Nov 16, 2015)

Lady with the sexy hands never disappoints me


----------



## gamerboy1995 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ooh, interesting. There may be a reason to stop using NTR after all...


----------



## Marx7 (Nov 16, 2015)

I hope this development leads to Moonshell 3ds, a free pokemon bank/editor homebrew, or unlocking the wifi cap in the 3ds for lag free Smash online. (Just a dream since it was announced)


----------



## tomx86 (Nov 16, 2015)

I hope they will also add cheat support for, rental games in Classic Mode. I'm just saying.


----------



## tony_2018 (Nov 17, 2015)

tomx86 said:


> I hope they will also add cheat support for, rental games in Classic Mode. I'm just saying.



I think you mean cartridge games, not rental games.


----------



## samiam144 (Nov 17, 2015)

Marx7 said:


> I hope this development leads to Moonshell 3ds, a free pokemon bank/editor homebrew, or unlocking the wifi cap in the 3ds for lag free Smash online. (Just a dream since it was announced)


https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-sunshell-a-powerfull-shell-for-3ds.382483/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-phbank-pokémon-homebrew-bank.398718/


----------



## tomx86 (Nov 17, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> I think you mean cartridge games, not rental games.


Yes cartridge games, sorry my bad.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 17, 2015)

They're using Sonic Generations!! Good thing i have this Game (Cartridge). I'm so excited!


----------



## FR0ZN (Nov 18, 2015)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> They're using Sonic Generations!! Good thing i have this Game (Cartridge). I'm so excited!



This was just to demonstrate the cheat engine....no reason to get excited.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 18, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> This was just to demonstrate the cheat engine....no reason to get excited.


Well someone just made me Sad....


----------



## FR0ZN (Nov 18, 2015)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Well someone just made me Sad....



Well what did you expect ?? 
The update and the video is all about the cheat engine ... there is no misunderstanding


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 18, 2015)

iCEQB said:


> Well what did you expect ??
> The update and the video is all about the cheat engine ... there is no misunderstanding


I was just happy that it works with Sonic Generations, that's all.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 18, 2015)

This update is live. How come I can't access the menu?


----------



## 1ManClan (Nov 21, 2015)

I got to tell you you all something, I was really on the fence about buying a gateway when I did a few years ago but it was one of the best modding tools I have ever bought, they have a great team and keep delivering on great features & updates!


----------



## alevan (Nov 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> This update is live. How come I can't access the menu?



It's just a preview. They are still developing it. It isn't implementented in the firmware yet.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 23, 2015)

alevan said:


> It's just a preview. They are still developing it. It isn't implementented in the firmware yet.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## omarroms (Dec 4, 2015)

wondering if this happens to anyone else. does the system freezes when backing out of the gateway menu after not selecting a game. steps for the freeze.
1. (no game currently selected) press select and choose any rom.
2. press select then press b to exit the gateway menu. (system freezes)
the only way for it not to freeze is to reselect the same rom or another rom.

info: gateway ultra 3.5.1b (emunand 10.3.0-28U) (sysnand 4.5.0-10U)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 4, 2015)

omarroms said:


> wondering if this happens to anyone else. does the system freezes when backing out of the gateway menu after not selecting a game. steps for the freeze.
> 1. (no game currently selected) press select and choose any rom.
> 2. press select then press b to exit the gateway menu. (system freezes)
> the only way for it not to freeze is to reselect the same rom or another rom.
> ...


Doesn't happen for me.


----------



## missinsummer (Dec 6, 2015)

how do you get the in game menu? i cant tell from the video...the GW cheats works perfectly for my monster hunter X,
(9.5emu,9.1sysnand-jap)
i running mhx.cia with a .3ds file in my red card(gw card). the cheats still works.
pm me if you need codes for mhx.


----------



## Makein (Dec 24, 2015)

Gateway released update with cheat support!


----------



## evandixon (Dec 24, 2015)

Makein said:


> Gateway released update with cheat support!
> BUT! Now i cant access menu, what wrong?


Open the multiROM menu, and press up.  You'll have to choose a button combo.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 24, 2015)

UniqueGeek said:


> Open the multiROM menu, and press up.  You'll have to choose a button combo.


Made my health 999 in Cave Story it's awesome


----------



## Makein (Dec 24, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Made my health 999 in Cave Story it's awesome


Really? I still cant find bonds points, money in conception 2....
But with hex and memdump i easy find them...

Yeap, in other games i find value, but in conception cant... Strange)
Oh and in Arcade badge too...


----------

